# Parenthesis, Tweed Sound



## ericwood (Apr 18, 2020)

Whew ok so this is my second go at the Parenthesis...first one was supposed to be mine, second was for a friend. You can get the lo-down on how the first run went in the troubleshooting forum  This one, however, turned out great! It's going to an old bandmate in NYC who makes sludgy doom stoner art rock or whatever you want to call it. Really love the sound of these, especially now that I've had a chance to play one with a working octave! Ridiculously filthy and a ton of fun.

Last weekend I knocked out this "tweed sound" (as well as a phase ii that I'm waiting on a final part for!) and wow! Really simple pedal, but a really great tweed-like overdrive (duh). With single coils and the drive around noon it stays relatively clean with noticeable breakup as I change my playing dynamics. Really pleasantly surprised, especially since I picked it on a whim.

I'm trying out the whole lead-free solder thing. It was painful at first but with the heat a bit higher on my iron I'm actually really enjoying it. I fully expect a lot of scoffing, but I'm sold on it now. Most of my soldering happens on our kitchen island (with precautions taken!), so I figured the less lead in my life the better.


----------



## Barry (Apr 18, 2020)

I like the knobs, good looking builds!


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 19, 2020)

Barry said:


> I like the knobs, good looking builds!



Agreed....nice build and I really like those knobs too !


Mike


----------



## ericwood (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks y'all! The knobs are "the pharaoh" from lovemyswitches. Definitely going to build something else with them at some point and pair it with that ridiculous gold 3PDT they sell for ultimate luxury


----------



## Barry (Apr 19, 2020)

I like the ones on the other build as well


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 4, 2021)

What's with all of this "knob envy?"


----------

